# C. undulata growth habits



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience growing this species in aquaria? Does it throw daughter plants easily or does it remain as a solitary plant? How about color and height?

I am familiar with growing this species emersed (as easy as wendtii), but have never tried it submersed in my aquarium. I am looking into this species as a possible foil/contrast to all the Anubias and moss in one of my aquascapes. All the pictures on the net show plants that are not in their prime.

Carlos


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

C. undulata is easy submersed. the one unusual thing about it is that if it is crowded, its crown starts lengthening, and it becomes like a stem plant with internodes. It is quite undemanding with one or two watts per gallon. It sends out runners as readily as wendtii or beckettii.

(I wanted to post a picture here of C. undulata, but I get the message, "Sorry, you have reached your maximum Upload Quota limit of 256 KB") Instead, go to my personal album and see it there.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Here you go:


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice plants Paul! How deep is that tray you've got them growing in?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

*C. undulata*

The tray is probably about 2 1/2 inches deep It had a soil/peat mixture with maybe a half inch of gravel on top.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow those are great looking!


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

That's a beautiful stand of Crypts, Paul. I hope mine end up looking like yours.  

Carlos


----------

